# Are my Eggs Ready to Hatch? (Broody Hen)



## tigris1997 (Feb 15, 2013)

I have a broody hen that has been sitting for 21 days now. For the past two days, I haven't been able to get her off the nest, even with her favorite treat, cracked corn. (She had been getting up for a few minutes when I refilled her feeder and water). I wondered if this was a sign that the chicks were hatching soon. She's been fidgeting a bunch, but I don't hear any peeps. Thanks so much!


----------



## tigris1997 (Feb 15, 2013)

The pic is my setup. She is seperated from the rest of my chickens.


----------



## troyer (Dec 22, 2012)

The eggs are probably hatching if she's sitting that tight. Just leave her alone, because most broody hens instinctively know what is best for the chicks, also she needs to be able to keep the right amount of humidity on the eggs in order for them to hatch properly. I know it's hard to not lift her up but it's better that way in the long run. However if she is still on the nest by day 24 you need to check it out because by then the chicks that hatched earlier need to eat and drink. Enjoy your babies.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Congrats, sounds like you'll have new babies anytime now.


----------



## tigris1997 (Feb 15, 2013)

she got up and none of the eggs are hatched. In fact, one is cracked and rotten. What should I do?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Throw the rotten one away and leave her be. By messing with her to much you can break her brood.


----------



## tigris1997 (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks. She's already back on, so I'll leave her be. If she get's up again though, I'll help her get rid of it.


----------

